# Cristina Scabbia!!!!



## scottro202 (Jun 24, 2009)

god, i am madly in love with this woman 



and the fact that she has an amazing voice makes it that much better!!! 

   



and Lacuna Coil uses 7's  

so, if you wanna be all mathematical:
hot chick+7 strings+amazing voice= win

her and angela gossow =   

God, i need to get out some more 

Who else loves hot metal chicks???


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> God, i need to get out some more



this.


----------



## ErykaDaemons (Jun 24, 2009)

Agree with above poster


----------



## Excalibur (Jun 24, 2009)

I interrupt this thread to bring you:


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, they did a very good job on that cover...
But yeah, she's good looking and I never really noticed till now.


----------



## MTech (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 24, 2009)

Dear Cristina,

Marry me? Pwease? I'll be good, I promise... 

Yours sincerely,
Me


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see you fight Jim Root for her. 

:getspopcornandringsideseat:


----------



## Variant (Jun 24, 2009)

I ain't fighting Jim... if you a goofy looking' gangly dude with lisp, you spend a many of your days in your bedroom with a guitar for a reason... the above is it.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'd love to see you fight Jim Root for her.
> 
> :getspopcornandringsideseat:



I can take him!!!

what is he, 6' 5"? and only about 250 lb? something like that? I can take him!!!

i'm not THAT small, only 15, 5'9", and 140


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 24, 2009)

Variant said:


> I ain't fighting Jim... if you a goofy looking' gangly dude with lisp, you spend a many of your days in your bedroom with a guitar for a reason... the above is it.



QFT! which reminds me...practice more, a ton more


----------



## budda (Jun 24, 2009)

she's with jim root? cool.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 24, 2009)

om nom 

Fuckin loves herself a bit though eh, that's really off-putting


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope she's just wearing that shirt and not actually thinking that.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 24, 2009)

Hot chicks + metal = 

Such as Marta from Bleeding Through


----------



## MTech (Jun 25, 2009)

budda said:


> she's with jim root? cool.


Has been for years now, pretty widely known too 


Raoul Duke said:


> Such as Marta from Bleeding Through


Ew no... we brought that up in the Katy Perry Thread..just look at her w/o the makeup or up close.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 25, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ew no... we brought that up in the Katy Perry Thread..just look at her w/o the makeup or up close.


 I don't even need to see her up close to think she's gross. She looks like a transvestite in that picture.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 25, 2009)

I have only seen good pics dont ruin the fantasy


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> god, i am madly in love with this woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am sure that a little bit of MARVIN wouldn't go amiss with the above lady...all women love a bit of smoochin and a man who make them feel like "a woman"


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2009)

She is so freaking hot, lucky ass Jim Root. I bow to his getting of hot chicks  and flip him off at the same time for his ability to get hot chicks like Cristina Scabbia hahaha. Another woman who is extremely hot is Dita Von Teese (she used to be married to Marilyn Manson.) Damn fucking rockstars and their hot girls


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

well, i guess that explains why most of us are in a band or want to be rockstar, no?

http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/92/60/dita-von-teese-x-wonderbra-collection-1.0.0.0x0.418x550.jpeg


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, i guess that explains why most of us are in a band or want to be rockstar, no?
> 
> http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/92/60/dita-von-teese-x-wonderbra-collection-1.0.0.0x0.418x550.jpeg



Hahaha, yeah. That pic is an extremely good one, lol.  Burlesque dancers, FTW!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, i guess that explains why most of us are in a band or want to be rockstar, no?
> 
> http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/92/60/dita-von-teese-x-wonderbra-collection-1.0.0.0x0.418x550.jpeg



hey buddy that needs to carry a NSFW tag!

can you edit your post please.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> hey buddy that needs to carry a NSFW tag!
> 
> can you edit your post please.


 
what's NSFW ? New sexy Female Wan*** ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

Not Safe For Work


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

Krysta from Iwrestledabearionce is pretty hot too  Shes the one on the left obviously ha ha.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 25, 2009)

she looks quite trashed in that pic


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> she looks quite trashed in that pic



Best time to get in there  She'd probably been busy being awesome.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 26, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> I am sure that a little bit of MARVIN wouldn't go amiss with the above lady...all women love a bit of smoochin and a man who make them feel like "a woman"


 

   
I don't think Jim Root would like that. and he's alomst twice my size (literally!!)


----------



## MTech (Jun 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Krysta from Iwrestledabearionce is pretty hot too  Shes the one on the left obviously ha ha.


The guitarist is her bf, and the other guitarist that's been filling in off and on is her sister...pretty sure you'd get the smack down.

On a side note I can't quit listening to their new album.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Krysta from Iwrestledabearionce is pretty hot too  Shes the one on the left obviously ha ha.



I'm still working on my plan to get her pregnant so she has to marry me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'm still working on my plan to get her pregnant so she has to marry me.



Maybe she just needs some 'My Chemical Romance' *wink wink*



MTech said:


> The guitarist is her bf, and the other guitarist that's been filling in off and on is her sister...pretty sure you'd get the smack down.
> 
> On a side note I can't quit listening to their new album.



Nah man I'm solid, I'd knock him out innit.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> om nom
> 
> Fuckin loves herself a bit though eh, that's really off-putting



Not when I've met her. Admittedly it's been a few years, but Cristina was very cool when we played with them...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Not when I've met her. Admittedly it's been a few years, but Cristina was very cool when we played with them...



 ...you've played with Lacuna Coil?


----------



## damigu (Jun 26, 2009)

i met her once many years ago when my friend's band opened for them and moonspell.

she was nice and humble and pretty down to earth (that's not a short joke, but she is tiny! she couldn't have been more than 5'2" or 5'3").
that shirt is just part of her stage persona and not a reflection on who she really is.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 27, 2009)

No I know, I wasn't talking about the shirt. I just meant the way she poses and some of her myspace picture captions but, ya know, she is a girl at the end of the day, I'm sure she's a nice person in person.... person... personpersonperson


----------

